# Zipp Carbon Clinchers (303 and 404) Vs Enve SMART Carbon Clinchers (3.4 and 6.7)



## joshf (Aug 5, 2011)

Wondering what your opinion is when comparing Zipp Firecrest Carbon Clinchers to Enve SMART Clinchers. Basic specs using DT240 hubs on Enve:

Weight:
Zipp 303: 1498g
Zipp 404: 1557g
Enve 3.4: 1426g
Enve 6.7: 1566g

Depth / Width:
Zipp 303: 45mm(depth of both), 25.14mm-27.17mm(Brake track top to bottom)
Zipp 404: 58mm(depth of both), 23.48mm-25.73mm(Brake track top to bottom)
Enve 3.4: 35mm(front)/45mm(rear), 26mm(front)/24mm(rear)
Enve 6.7: 60mm(front)/70mm(rear), 26mm(front)/24mm(rear)

Both companies have solid reputations and seem to have spent a lot of time and money on product research and I think all options are good choices. Obviously the depth can depend on intended use. Costs are similar with Zipps being about 10% lower price.

Thoughts?


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

What cxwrench said. 

What is it with people and carbon clinchers? Heavy, crappy braking, expensive. 
Tubulars are at least much lighter and less expensive than clinchers.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

i just don't get the whole carbon clincher thing. carbon tubualrs? yep...awesome. alloy clinchers? always have and always will be great. 
carbon clinchers? why, again?


----------



## Urb (Jul 19, 2010)

For the age grouper ironman athlete zipp firecrest clinchers are the ideal wheel. Get all benefits of the super aero carbon wheelset while being able to change a flat with the reduced weight over an aluminum/carbon hybrid wheel.


----------



## JimP (Dec 18, 2001)

How do the Zipp hubs compare to the DT240s? The DT240s have been bulletproof if a little heavy and expensive. The older Zipps were reported to have problems. How do they compare today?


----------



## joshf (Aug 5, 2011)

While I can appreciate your opinion on whether carbon clinchers are a good idea that wasn't my question. I am simply looking for opinions / experiences on the actual wheels.

In my opinion, carbon clinchers have come a long way and are a good option. The weight of the 3.4s is comprable or better than most high end alloy wheels. Also, the rims are a lot wider so you get an aero advantage that is measureable. 

I agree - carbon tubulars are the best option. I use them on race day only now. I used to train on them but damn those flat tires got expensive...


----------



## rearviewmirror (Aug 20, 2008)

Hed has a wide rim, with alloy braking surface and comparable weight. If you want a wide rim and know the downfalls of carbon clinchers then it's hard to look past Hed.


----------



## Urb (Jul 19, 2010)

rearviewmirror said:


> Hed has a wide rim, with alloy braking surface and comparable weight. If you want a wide rim and know the downfalls of carbon clinchers then it's hard to look past Hed.


unless it's the zipp FC's which have tested to exceed the heat tolerances of the failure point of aluminum, not that your inner tube would last anywhere near those temps.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

cxwrench said:


> i just don't get the whole carbon clincher thing. carbon tubualrs? yep...awesome. alloy clinchers? always have and always will be great.
> carbon clinchers? why, again?


For those that ride flats and or only rollers and not mountains and for those than ride in areas that have lots of road debris or glass and get 3+ flats a year and for those that ride long distance timed efforts that don't want to bag the ride that can simply bring several tubes and co2s and maybe easy tire changes for the most part and lower total cost of rubber etc etc........but I do love my tubs too.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I checked out the Zipp 303 & 404's and they weigh the same or more than my Dura Ace wheels or my Zipp 101's. So, the aero factor is the comparison, and I don't think I'd notice any improvement since I don't race. I doubt I'd tell much difference in a 50m mile ride. Saving myself $3K!


----------



## Tupelo (Apr 29, 2012)

My wife has a set of FC 303's on her Venge and I am building up a set of Enve Smart 3.4 for my Cervelo S5. I've ridden the FC's and they are amazing. I like the feel and the roll out. Especially teamed with my S5. The reason I went with the Enve's are 2 fold. I could have my wheelbuilder build them up for me with the hubs I wanted which implies that you can get just the hoops, where Zipp, you cannot buy just the hoops. The other point is that she has direct contact with Enve and they warranty the wheels for 5 years, Zipp does not. I've heard horror stories of getting warranty issues resolved from Zipp. My build should be complete early May.

I highly recommend Sugar Wheelworks out of Portland, Oregon. Jude does awesome work and in many cases is less expensive than buying a factory built up wheelset.

http://www.sugarwheelworks.com/


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

cxwrench said:


> i just don't get the whole carbon clincher thing. carbon tubualrs? yep...awesome. alloy clinchers? always have and always will be great.
> carbon clinchers? why, again?


Because they are aero, easy to change flats, relatively low weight (for their depth) and provide a great ride. By no means do my 404 FC CCs hold me back...


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Changed my mind, and bought a set of Zipp 303 FC's. Just gotta try them....


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Mark V’s Opinion on Carbon Clinchers at Levi’s Gran Fondo - Bike Hugger


----------



## woz (Dec 26, 2005)

Honestly it's hard to go wrong with either Zipp or Enve both are great. 

It's true that firecrest rims can't be purchased separately, but there are one or two builders that can build custom wheels on them and sell them as completes. 

Enve's are lighter, about the same price, have a 5 year warranty and customer service that is top notch. That gives them the nod for me, but the firecrest really is a solid choice as well. 

The 6.7 clincher hasn't really been seen in wild yet and only a few of the 3.4 are out there so you won't find too many opinions on them. I do have sets of both and offered some opinions here: http://fairwheelbikes.com/cycling-blog/products/smart-enve-system-clincher-rims.html In short, I was really impressed with them.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Personally I trust Enve far more. Not that I would be buying carbon clinchers from anyone.


----------



## justrunning (Sep 6, 2012)

Just wondering how your 3.4's are and why did you not go with the 6.7's. I also have a S5 and do some longer tris and do some longer road rides such as Assualt on Mt. Mitchell. Wondering if I give anything up using the 6.7's in terms of weight or do I not lose anything with the less areo advantage to the 3.4's?

Thanks a ton for any input, Jamie


----------

